# Open water



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Is Nimi open?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope so !!! This weekend is going to be in the high 30's to low 40's. Inland lakes have skim but its not going to last by later this week. Still have more open water opportunities.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My experience has been ice forms quick at night with low temps but goes away slow IF there's little or no Sun! There has been very little sun past several days. Betting someone will be ice fishing off Palm Rd this weekend w/couple nights in the teens.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah hate to break it guys but I think there will be too much ice for you guys but possibly not enough for us ice guys. Worst time of year! The in between!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Number one thing is...be safe! Take this time to go through your equipment and maybe re spool some rods and whatnot. 

Don


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

. These temperatures might open things up for a while. Getting the boat ready again for this weekend.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Well it’s ten degrees out right now open water is gonna be far off the ramp by this weekend I’m afraid let’s go ICE RIPPER for LIFE


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Put the boats in the local river. Always smallies pike walleye and saugeye to catch


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

25asnyder said:


> Well it’s ten degrees out right now open water is gonna be far off the ramp by this weekend I’m afraid let’s go ICE RIPPER for LIFE


Wft is iced over as far as I could see from the Waterloo ramp and Moggie from Palm to as far west as I could see from Congress Lake. One guy ice fishing off Congress but not out very far.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Absolute hogs thru a hole in the ice


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

11fow wish I could have gotten deeper the ice is very unsafe and is gone now but I’m glad I made the most of what might be the only ice day for a while white pinman with a pink eye and a white small Lindy with a pink head did all the damage great day with pops. Born n raised hillbilly ice ripper till the next arctic vortex sets over NE Ohio over n out chhhh!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Public or Private water?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

no Where is safe for a slab Gill only thing u could fish was a pond it’s all over now


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Erie in June


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Small water in spring public or private FIND! RIP! EAT! Does it matter idk love to fish


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

South end of Nimisilla is open guys !!!! Get the boats ready


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What you catchin at Nimi


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dink crappies and gills


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Lol well they are something to eat right y Nimi ever try an of those other man made wonders around there and did any ice stay on the PLX hope it gets some good hard this next week


----------

